# New to Utah



## Fiddle (Jul 15, 2011)

Just moved here about a year ago from Indiana. I have zero experience with Mulies and Elk, but I was an avid whitetail archery hunter. Looking to meet new potential hunting buddies to shoot with on occasion and help me decifer all this tag drawing business for next year. I live up in the Northern part of the State in a little town called Tremonton. :roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Welcome. Ya, if you start putting in for tags now you might be able to hunt a trophy animal in about the year 2028. Unless you're like all us other folk who are happy to just shoot spikes, cows and two points every year. Then you'll be fartin through silk!


----------



## Fiddle (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't get hung up on horns much. I have taken some good whitetail bucks but they didn't eat as well as the does. I just enjoy being outdoors and the thrill of the up close and personal experience of bowhunting.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Welcome to Utah Fiddle. Glad to have you here. Where are you located? If you're anywhere near SLC there will be plenty of opportunities to shoot and hunt. Deer tags for archery have dried up this year (drawing only) but you need to put July 27 on your calendar and buy a Elk archery tag. Then study out the open bull units for where you might want to hunt.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah what ktown said is the way to go. Get the archery elk tag. Go shoot a cow. That's gonna be the easiest thing. If you need some advice of where to go send me PM.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Fiddle said:


> Just moved here about a year ago from Indiana. I have zero experience with Mulies and Elk, but I was an avid whitetail archery hunter. Looking to meet new potential hunting buddies to shoot with on occasion and help me decifer all this tag drawing business for next year. I live up in the Northern part of the State in a little town called Tremonton. :roll:


First off, welcome to Utah and the Forum! It's good to have some new guys (or gals) in the neighborhood with some new ideas and approaches.

Second, You can still hunt deer and/or elk this season if you'll really hustle and are willing to spend a little money.

To do that, you'll need, depending on your age, a Utah hunter safety card. If you have one from Indiana, you can exchange it for a Utah one. If you don't, you'll need to take, and pass, a Utah hunter safety course, which you can do either in person or online. (The target shooting part of the course is obviously done in person.)

Then you'll need to buy a hunting license, a nonresident license if you've been here less than 6 months. You can get those online or at Walmart and other places.

Then, on July 27th, beginning at 7:00 am, on a first come-first served basis, all general bull elk tags and leftover Northern Region buck deer any weapon tags go on sale online and at Walmart and other places. Again, you may have to buy a nonresident tag. (Remember, you'll need your hunting license to buy the tag, but you'll need your hunter safety card/number first to buy the license.)

Third, If all of the above isn't possible now, then take your time, but you'll still have to do the above for next year.

Fourth, Stay on the Forum, ask some more questions, make some friends, and buy some videos, DVD's on mule deer and elk hunting.

And teach us a bit about whitetail hunting, 'cause the mule deer are getting more savvy about treestands, and the whitetails are movin' in anyway.

Edited: I just reread your post and realized you've been here about a year, so you'll be considered a resident and all of this won't cost near as much as I thought, but you'll still have to hustle!!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## nacho (Jun 14, 2011)

sent ya a pm


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey Fiddle welcome!
First off don't let any of the negetive comments about how you can't have a good hunt in Utah unless you put in for 10 or 50 years, that is total bull!! 
Hunting Utah is like being married, you move up here and see all the public land and are head over heals excited to hunt. Then you realize that you have to draw, then pick a certain weapon and can't hunt all 3 weapons etc. So, reality sets in and you start thinking this all sucks and your hating it. Then you get it figured out and you find that you don't have to put in for 10 years to hunt trophy animals, you can hunt them each year for less than 50 bucks!! Once you get in the woods hunting you will have another bout of depression CROWDS!!! Again you will be like yeah this sucks! Then you'll start to find some places that guys just don't hunt for some reason, granted most of them are 2 miles into the forest but not always. I know one little patch if timber in Monte Cristo that is about oh 100 yards off the road that has a nice little group of bucks that always hangs out in there. So you get it all figured out and it is SO AWESOME that you won't know which hunt to do and you'll get frustrated because there is so much hunting and in such close to home areas that you'll wish you didn't have to work so you could hunt more!!

So if you are in Tremonton and you like to bow hunt you need to get your licence and stuff like Elkfromabove suggested. Then you can hunt cows, bulls and spikes as long as you are in an any bull unit. Spike units are cow or spike only. The season is the end of August, I think the 20th, not sure though, till Sept. 17th. Then you take an online archery course for free and you can hunt the extended up around Ogden all the way till mid Dec.!! Now if you call that a bad thing you are just SPOILED!!!!! 
Deer season is the same but like it has already been said you won't be able to get an archery tag till next season for that, if you can draw one!!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> I live up in the Northern part of the State in a little town called Tremonton. :roll:


No need to roll your eyes at small town Tremonton.  
Many guys on here would kill to live in Tremonton or somewhere similar where hunting and mountains are right outside your doorstep. The possibilities within just a short drive from you are endless once you get to know the place. I'd also be glad to help you out with the rules and stuff. Just shoot me a pm with any questions or concerns whenever you want. Elkfromabove told you exactly what to do to be able to hunt this year.

PM sent.


----------



## Fiddle (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks to everyone that replied! I just got my blue card in the mail a couple weeks ago so I have that part knocked out. My biggest challenge is trying to find areas to hunt as I don't get off of highway 15 much LOL. I have never really hunted public land before so this is all a new game for me. Exciting but a little overwhelming at the same time.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Fiddle said:


> Thanks to everyone that replied! I just got my blue card in the mail a couple weeks ago so I have that part knocked out. My biggest challenge is trying to find areas to hunt as I don't get off of highway 15 much LOL. I have never really hunted public land before so this is all a new game for me. Exciting but a little overwhelming at the same time.


It's good to hear you're ahead of my suggestions!! Nice going! There isn't a lot of public land real close to Tremonton, but there is quite a bit not too far away in almost any direction you travel. (Check some maps and/or Atlases, or GoogleEarth online.) In addition to BLM and Nat.Forest, you have several pieces of private property in the area that are in the Wildlife Division's Walk-in-Access Program. (Visit DWR website.) Add to that the local farmers and ranchers that have deer in their fields who would let you hunt their property if you asked. (Ask some of the local hunters, gunsmiths, sporting goods department managers/clerks for info.)
And keep us posted on how things are going!!!!


----------



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

+1 Hoghunter

The hunting is awesome if you don't mind putting some effort into it. I see a lot of bucks and elk every year. I didn't at first and thought that they were just a legend. I read some books and put in my time and all of a sudden, the animals started to appear. It is all about knowing how to pick the right location and learning the animal patterns. Making friends with private property is just icing on the cake!

The politics of it get frustrating, but I assume that happens no matter where you live. Government is government! Do what you can to make things better and then just get out and hunt.

The biggest challenge of hunting in Utah is staying married and employed in the fall! So many opportunities to hunt, it can get to be a problem for some of us addicts! Good thing I am self employed.


----------

